# Hussar Gobby RTA



## Rob Fisher (4/8/21)

The long-awaited new RTA from HUSSAR has finally arrived! The Gobby RTA. Right off the bat the airflow is unique and finally enough open for me. There is a little screw that you turn and the airflow rotates to give you different options.

It's a 22mm RTA (wish it had been 24mm) but reasonable juice capacity at 4.5ml. STandard 510 so my smaller SIam tips fit fine. Easy enough build and hard to mess up the wicking.

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Stranger (4/8/21)

Another clean looking design that does not look overly complicated. I would appreciate your comments if the airflow slot breathes condensation like the Dvarw's


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/8/21)

Stranger said:


> Another clean looking design that does not look overly complicated. I would appreciate your comments if the airflow slot breathes condensation like the Dvarw's



@Stranger I have been using it all morning and no condensation yet! And no leaking either!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stranger (4/8/21)

Thanks for the reply. There is something about these simple clean looking tanks that I like.

Like a bloke in a good suit but not Gucci

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (4/8/21)

How does it compare to the dwarv flavour wise


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/8/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> How does it compare to the dwarv flavour wise



@BUSDRIVER it's too soon to make a call. I have only used it for a few hours.. so far I'm impressed! Ask me again next week sometime.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BUSDRIVER (5/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @BUSDRIVER it's too soon to make a call. I have only used it for a few hours.. so far I'm impressed! Ask me again next week sometime.


I just cant put my dwarv dl fl down , after reading your posts i bough t it , its just magic, I'm keen to get the arbiter solo next , thanks Rob for your contribution to the vaping fraternity , your reviews , photos and effort you put into this makes this an addictive lifestyle!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (5/8/21)

Super sexy RTA uncle Rob, does the wicks go in those ports?
Calling dibs


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/21)

JPDrag&Drop said:


> Super sexy RTA uncle Rob, does the wicks go in those ports?
> Calling dibs



No, the wicks just sit in those channels and the juice is gravity fed from the top! Really easy to build. And while I was away I left the Gobby upright with juice in it to see if it would leak. Not a drop leaked! Winner! Now that I'm back I will give it a full test drive!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/21)

@JPDrag&Drop here are some wicking shots! Just cleaned and rewicked it. Now to give it a full test over the next few days!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## JPDrag&Drop (9/8/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> @JPDrag&Drop here are some wicking shots! Just cleaned and rewicked it. Now to give it a full test over the next few days!
> View attachment 236520
> View attachment 236521
> View attachment 236522
> ...


Looking good uncle Rob

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/8/21)

Happy Days! Hussar sent me the 2.5mm airflow pin and the airflow is now perfect for me! Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## gigelis (11/8/21)

nice looking rta, between gobby and cabeo do you have a favourite?
i want a new a rta with easy maintenance and top notch vaping experience and flavour.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/8/21)

gigelis said:


> nice looking rta, between gobby and cabeo do you have a favourite?
> i want a new a rta with easy maintenance and top notch vaping experience and flavour.



@gigelis the Gobby wins for me. The Gobby top cap takes a bit of getting used to. The flavour is exceptional.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BUSDRIVER (19/8/21)

How does out compare to arbiter solo and dwarv?


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/8/21)

BUSDRIVER said:


> How does out compare to arbiter solo and dwarv?



Flavour is excellent and as good as the Dvarw. The top cap is an issue but will be fixed on the next release!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/9/21)

Coil change for the Gobby! Still hate the top cap but learning to handle it. But the flavour and airflow are on point for me!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Ryan69 (17/9/21)

That's a beauty

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/22)

Happy Days! The new top cap for the Gobby RTA! Winner winner chicken dinner! Awesome flavour RTA with easy top fill! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

